# PIZZAPLAUDER  Do. 22.09.2005 !!!!



## Coffee (8. September 2005)

Hallo ihr,

es ist mal wieder an der zeit. viele wochen sind seit dem letzten pizzaplauder vergangen. ich schlage den donnerstag 22.9. vor. ist der donnerstag vor dem red bull rennen in nürnberg   

wie immer 19 uhr 

vecchia osteria (rieter-, ecke rückertstr.)

bitte teilt mir hier im thread kurz mit, wer alles kommt.

grüße coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (8. September 2005)

*dabei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (8. September 2005)

auch dabei


----------



## Mr.Chili (8. September 2005)

Donnerstag ist *******


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2005)

*Iss ja bei mir um die Ecke, bin dabei und hab jetzt soagr mein Hardteil fit gemacht, dann klappts vielleicht sogar mal mit ner kleinen Tour demnächst   

Aber bitte keine Hasen-Pizza mehr   

werd mir dann eine mit bisserl Fleischeinlage bestellen    *


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag ist *******



ich weiss, geht aber diesmal nicht anderst, denn sonst würde es bis mitte/ende iktober dauern ;-) udn da wird dann der nächsste wieder sicher freitags sein ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## DaHype (9. September 2005)

Einer mehr!  ich bekomm schon wieder richtig Hunger!!!  

mfg an alle Franken und den Rest natürlich auch 

Dirk


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. September 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag ist *******



stimmt. Muss am Donnerstag lange arbeiten. Also leider diesmal nix mit Pizzaplauder.  

Mfg

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (9. September 2005)

naja am Freitag ist das Freerideevent in Nbg
drum dieser Donnerstagtermin, da will ich zb hingehen
 und Ihr bestimmt auch
ach ja bin natürlich beim Pizzamampfen dabei!


----------



## Mr.Chili (9. September 2005)

erst kummt ehwich nix mehr zamm, un nu so ein sch..ß Termin an so nem verf...em Tag  
...........sacht doch gleich wenn ihr unter euch sein wollt


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> erst kummt ehwich nix mehr zamm, un nu so ein sch..ß Termin an so nem verf...em Tag
> ...........sacht doch gleich wenn ihr unter euch sein wollt




jetzt wirste aber unfair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (9. September 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> ...........sacht doch gleich wenn ihr unter euch sein wollt



mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden oder was?


----------



## harry kroll (10. September 2005)

hey cool, da will mach schauen das ich vorbeikommen kann. habe zwar das problem, daß ich freitags und samstag beim red bull ride mithelfen muß aber ich glaube das müsste gehen. hab euch ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.
ich hoffe euch gehts allen gut.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (11. September 2005)

ja würden uns sehr freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen.

also bis dann


coffee


----------



## showman (11. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ja würden uns sehr freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen.
> 
> also bis dann
> 
> ...


Der langhaariche Bombmlecher motzt scho wieder. Arbeite halt net so viel dann hast auch mehr Zeit. Also ich sach mal zu ob alleine oder zu zweit weiss ich noch net, denk aber scho zu zweit.

Gruss Showman


----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2005)

Ich kann leider nicht, hab an betreffendem Donnerstag Nachtschicht!!

Sehr schade, scheiß Schichtarbeit, vor allem die WE´s können nerven!!

Aber naja, euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und guten Appetit!!


----------



## Chaoswirbel (11. September 2005)

Hi!

Kann man sich Euch noch anschließen - würd auch gern zu dem Event und hab keine Lust alleine zu gehen....
Oder seid`s Ihr schon eine eingeschworene Gruppe?

Grüßle Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (11. September 2005)

denke bin dabei


----------



## Coffee (12. September 2005)

@ chaoswirbel,

jeder ist willkommen ;-)


bis dann

coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (12. September 2005)

Bin dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## weichling (13. September 2005)

Ich komme auch , weis allersdings nicht ob ich ich es bis 19:00 schaffe!

weichling!


----------



## blacksurf (13. September 2005)

ach ja bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Coffee (13. September 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auch , weis allersdings nicht ob ich ich es bis 19:00 schaffe!
> 
> weichling!



wir heben dir ne pizza auf ;-)


coffee


----------



## weichling (13. September 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja bin natürlich auch dabei


Alzheimer oder was ?

hihi,

das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## mox (13. September 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> naja am Freitag ist das Freerideevent in Nbg
> drum dieser Donnerstagtermin, da will ich zb hingehen
> und Ihr bestimmt auch
> _ach ja bin natürlich beim Pizzamampfen dabei!_



Nur um weichlings Aussage zu erklären und zu unterstreichen!


----------



## blacksurf (13. September 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um weichlings Aussage zu erklären und zu unterstreichen!



ja glaub schon die Arbeit bekommt mir nicht  
- will wieder zurück in die Alpen
Ich könnte ja nochmal den selben Alpenx fahren, merke ich ja nicht


----------



## weichling (14. September 2005)

Also am Sonntag kann ich ab 8:00 Uhr wählen gehen.
Zug in ER um 8:13 schaffe ich dann nicht , also kann ich erst den um 9:01 nehmen, der ist um 9:50 Uhr in Eibach, na ja  dann fahr ich bis Eibach mit dem  Rad. Wenn das wetter passt könnte ich dort um ca 9:30 Uhr aufschlagen.

@Coffee
Wie lange braucht man mit dem Rad von HBF Nbg zum Bahnhof Eibach ? 



weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. September 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Also am Sonntag kann ich ab 8:00 Uhr wählen gehen.
> Zug in ER um 8:13 schaffe ich dann nicht , also kann ich erst den um 9:01 nehmen, der ist um 9:50 Uhr in Eibach, na ja  dann fahr ich bis Eibach mit dem  Rad. Wenn das wetter passt könnte ich dort um ca 9:30 Uhr aufschlagen.
> 
> @Coffee
> ...




ich schau mal welche S-bahn wir nehmen. evtl. ist es dann sinnvoll je nach zeit das du die gleich ab hbf nimmst. ansonsten von hbf mit dem rad zum eibacher bahnhof 15 - 20 minuten.

grüße coffee


----------



## weichling (14. September 2005)

Genau, die Variante geht ja auch noch: Mit dem Rad von Buckenhof zum HBF 
Nbg. Das ich da net selber draufkomma bin.


Oha , ich bin im falschen Thread, kann man die letzten 2 Beträge verschieben ?



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich schau mal welche S-bahn wir nehmen. evtl. ist es dann sinnvoll je nach zeit das du die gleich ab hbf nimmst. ansonsten von hbf mit dem rad zum eibacher bahnhof 15 - 20 minuten.
> 
> grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (16. September 2005)

nee, geht nix einzeln verschieben. egal, schau einfach in den anderen thread wegen sonntag ;-) ich lösch dann am montag hier die entsprechenden beiträge ganz raus   


coffee


----------



## MTB_Thomas (19. September 2005)

Hi,
würde dann auch mal zum Essen vorbei schaun 

Cu
Thomas


----------



## Coffee (20. September 2005)

guten morgen,

so werde dann mal langsam den tisch bestellen, wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?

endspurt   


coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (20. September 2005)

Also für mich zwei Plätze, bringe meine Frau mit.

Freu mich scho


----------



## Riddick (20. September 2005)

Werde zu 99% auch da sein.

Riddick


----------



## MTB_Thomas (20. September 2005)

für mich auch 2 plätze, kumpel schaut auch noch mit vorbei.
bis dann
Thomas


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2005)

so, also tisch ist reserviert   


donnerstag 19 uhr in der vecchia osteria (nähe friedrich ebert platz)


ick freu mich


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (21. September 2005)

juhu  freue mich schon auf morgen!
Lecker Pizzamampfen


----------



## showman (21. September 2005)

Kommt der Weichling eigentlich auch??? Ich hätt da was für ihn falls mal wieder ne Schraube abreißt.
@ Mama, wieviel Steinchen kriegst denn jetz von mir?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt der Weichling eigentlich auch??? Ich hätt da was für ihn falls mal wieder ne Schraube abreißt.
> @ Mama, wieviel Steinchen kriegst denn jetz von mir?
> 
> Gruß Showman




steinchen pm an dich unterwegs ;-)


bis heut abend

coffee


----------



## showman (22. September 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> steinchen pm an dich unterwegs ;-)
> 
> 
> bis heut abend
> ...


Hallo Mama,

is aber noch nix da. Naja, ich steck halt mal nen Batzen ein   

Bis dann dann

Showman


----------



## Riddick (22. September 2005)

Noch 7 Stunden, und mir knurrt jetzt schon der Magen.   

Riddick


----------



## mox (22. September 2005)

nichtmal mehr 2 std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

